# Wild Side Offers New Marilyn Stock Transfers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Although she died in 1962, Marilyn Monroe continues to be a popular icon in American culture and her image has been used and interpreted in a wide range of mediums by countless artists. The Wild Side offers its own collection of Marilyn images as U.S.-made, screen-printed stock transfers ranging from classic to heraldry, Day of the Dead, hot rods, cowboy, tattoo, and more. New designs are added on a regular basis. 

The new full-front designs are high-definition plastisol screen printed transfers that can be applied in 8 seconds at 390-400 degrees F using maximum pressure. They go on light and dark garments made of 100% cotton, 100% polyester, and 50/50 blends. They offer great washability, and orders placed by 1 p.m. Pacific time are shipped the same day. 

To view the full selection of Marilyn designs go to Wild Side Heat Transfers | Search Results
. The company offers more than 7,000 stock designs and inventories more than 10 million transfers, so no matter what your need, you’ll find it at The Wild Side. 

For more information, contact The Wild Side at 881-837-5000; 800 421-3130; fax: 818 365-6667; [email protected] or visit Wild Side Heat Transfers | Quality Heat Applied Graphics Since 1979.

The Wild Side, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers stock heat transfers in 30 categories as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches, and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper, and reusable cover sheets. Custom designs also are available.


----------

